# Surge pickup with no surge pay



## F111 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi,

The last two rides I picked up customers with 1.8* and 1.5* surge. Once dropped both customers the surge price was not applied. I reached out to Uber and they gave me this bogus excuse and try make me think I'm incompetent and don't know what a surge call looks like. Plus the app automatically turns off once request is accepted and once you start the trip. I had to turn it back on to confirm trip had ended. I think and truly believe there is a faul play here. Did anyone encounter this? If not can you please look out and advise.

Thanks


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

This is why it's suggested to screenshot _everything_.


----------



## F111 (Jul 26, 2017)

I actually have screen shots. I will be posting them soon after editing (crop out) customers pick up and drop off locations.

I tried to chat with them and all they do is copy paste the same notes again and again.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Are you sure that the 1.8 and 1.5 weren't the miles


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe you thought they were surge rides because you go the request from surge zone. Just because you get a request from a surge area doesn't mean it has surge.
The driver app is about 30 seconds behind when it shows surge.
Also it could have been a ride that was cancelled on earlier. It is possible the previous driver cancelled on their way to pick them up because it was surging after the driver accepted the ride. Then. The cancelled request gets thrown back in the queue and you got it.


----------



## Nec929 (Aug 3, 2017)

I've accepted surges and when I did, the surge turned off. I think they do that just to get you in the area.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Surge requests are voodoo science...

Pax use this to their advantage...

Uber always says there was no surge...

Learn to watch the ping screen...

If it says no surge...there was no surge...

Good Luck!

Rakos


----------

